# Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2015)

*Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*

					Magicool wird künftig Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen aus eigenem Hause anbieten. Somit ist man der erste richtige Hersteller und nicht bloß Vermarkter seit längerer Zeit, der in diesen Markt einsteigt. Vorerst geplant ist eine AiO-Wakü mit 120-mm-Radiator, ein 240er wird auf Produktbildern gezeigt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*

Da hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen:_ "Kompatibel sind alle gängigen Sockel von Intels 775 bis 2011(-3) sowie AMDs FM1(+) bis AM3(+)."_
Es gibt keinen Sockel FM1+. 
Entweder FM1, FM2 oder FM2+.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*



> Somit ist man der erste richtige Hersteller und nicht bloß Vermarkter seit längerer Zeit, der in diesen Markt einsteigt.



Ich dachte bei der Eisberg trifft das bereits zu .  Wie stark wirkt sich eigentlich Aluminium als Radiatormaterial im Vergeich zu Kupfer auf die Kühlleistung aus?

100L Durchflus sind nicht nötig, aber man spricht von "DC Pump SATA powered monitoring, 6V starting voltage". Vielleicht besitzt die Pumpe ja dann eine PWM-Steuerung. Wäre mal ein Vorteil gegenüber den bisherigen Produkten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*

Beachte das "längere Zeit" 
Alphacool hat die Eisberg zusammen mit Coolermaster schon vor Jahren vorgestellt. In der Zwischenzeit haben zahlreiche weitere Marken Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen vorgestellt. Aber mir würde unter diesen spontan niemand einfallen, der eine eigene Fertigung für Wasserkühlungsprodukte hat.


----------



## cool4top (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Magicool steigt in den Kompakt-Wakü-Markt ein: 120er-Modell angekündigt*

wie sieht der Preis für Magicool AiO aus?


----------

